# Glassfish Application Client



## Kris (12. Mrz 2009)

Hallo

Ich versuche einen Application Client zum laufen zu bringen Leider kommt immer eine ClassNotFounfException. Es ist ein simples Programm.


```
public Main(){
public static void main(String[] args){
new Main()
}

public Main(){
JFrame frame = new JFrame("Testframe");
frame.setsize(320, 240);
frame.setvisible(true);
}

}
```

Im Grunde wird nur ein Frame geöffnet. Ich habe schon versucht den Fehler zu googeln aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Wenn man java1.6.05 hat, dann kann man die Applikation starten. Alles darüber ergibt die ClassNotFoundException. Ich weiss es ist kein neuer Fehler aber kann mir einer sagen, wie ich diesen umgehen kann?


----------



## mvitz (12. Mrz 2009)

Sollte das deine ganze Klasse sein. Dann solltest du dir nochmal die Grundlagen anschauen. Korrekt wäre wohl
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]public class Main {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new Main();
    }
    public Main() {
        JFrame frame = new JFrame("Testframe");
        frame.setsize(320, 240);
        frame.setvisible(true);
    }
}[/HIGHLIGHT]

Was das jetzt mit Glassfish zu tun haben soll, ist mir noch schleierhaft.


----------



## Kris (12. Mrz 2009)

Es geht darum, dass diese Application auf einen Glassfish Server Deployed wird (Nur zum Test) und nicht ausgeführt werden kann.
Ich habe nochmal im Internet recherchiert und meine gefunden zu haben, dass es etwas mit dem X 509 Zertifikat zu tun haben könnte. Wenn ich nämlich die Applikation über javaws starte, dann steht dort, dass es keine X 509 zertifizierte Datei ist. Wenn ich sie über den Browser starte, dann kommt die ClassNotFoundException.


----------



## Luu (12. Mrz 2009)

lol, geil


----------



## Kris (12. Mrz 2009)

Nicht wirklich. Mich nervt das, da ich meine applikationen über den Glassfish Server nicht zum laufen kriege.


----------

